# Pets At Home Vaccinations



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm planning to get Mia's vaccinations done at pet's at home instore vets. in 3 about 3 weeks.
The whole course will cost me £58 (roughly? it's around the £50 mark)
And this includes free micro chipping, 10% insore discount, and a free consultation fee. But I can't remember if she said the feline leukemia was included on the course D: does anyone know? If not i'll give them a bell tomorrow. ask and book it. 

I found pet's at home so much more cheaper than my local vet's their course is £55, micro chipping is £22, and the consultation fee is £31 (Alphapet)

Also anyone who's had any experience from pet's at home vets?

Also, because Mia is going to be a indoor cat, if the feline leukemia vaccination essential?

Thankies ^__^


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, that's expensive from both! My original vet charged £20 for a chip which included a full check up. Their vaccs are about £40 inc. leukemia & they are very expensive around here. My newer cheaper practice charge £25 for a full course & £15 for a chip & either would include a consultation.


----------



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

i wish it was that cheap down here!

Pet's at home is the cheapest I can find in my area!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm moving to Manchester  £67 here and we did phone around. We use Vet in pets at home (companion care)


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I must be lucky then!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Pixi - It will include leukaemia. Companion care was recommended by breeder friends of ours and we've found them good thus far. Only used them for booster and blood test. I like the fact they're open weekends and public holidays


----------



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks tylow!
I think we should all take advantage of Manchester's cheap vet fees! 
I don't understand why prices can vary so harshly :/


----------

